# Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

This arrived today, thought it would be rude not to have a little play with it.

Applied to bonnet which was washed, clayed, BH Cleanser Polish, which by the way is a very impressive product and one coat of Double Speed wax.

£15 for 250ml tin, a foam pad and a high quality MF, bargain

Taken from the Bilt Hamber website

double speed-wax is an easy to use last stage paste wax for the protection of highly finished automobile paint systems.

The carnauba wax used provides a deep rich glossy, highly water repellent and detergent resistant film.

double speed wax provides an economic and superior alternative to costly paste waxes which simply do not compete performance wise with this material.

micro fibre cloth and app pad is included with this product.



















Incredibly easy to apply and remove, just waiting for rain.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

drive to Scotland, they are getting plenty of rain... It's there punishment for almost leaving the union.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Sure wish BH would find a North American distributor. Wonder where this fits in with AutoBalm and Finis. Beauty wax or high durability or at some middle point.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

DJBAILEY said:


> Sure wish BH would find a North American distributor. Wonder where this fits in with AutoBalm and Finis. Beauty wax or high durability or at some middle point.


This a million times this. I want Finis as my go to wax for details.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Can't say I've been disappointed by any Bilt Hamber product I've used, they've all been excellent and pretty much the best at what they do.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

roscopervis said:


> Can't say I've been disappointed by any Bilt Hamber product I've used, they've all been excellent and pretty much the best at what they do.


Although their cleaner fluid smells really bad lol. 
Gonz.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I was going to start a new post on BH Finis Wax but if you don't mind Andy I would like to add it to yours please.
Just put BH Finis Wax on my lava grey pearl effect car and I am mega impressed with the finish it looks amazing and I am over the Moon with the mirror like gloss and reflection it has created.
I would say it is equal to if not better than when I applied AF Illusion and Blackfire Wet Ice Over Fire Kit and Midnight Sun Wax.
I shall now be buying a full tub of Finis and if Double Speed Wax is half as good then a tub of that as well.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

camerashy said:


> I was going to start a new post on BH Finis Wax but if you don't mind Andy I would like to add it to yours please.
> Just put BH Finis Wax on my lava grey pearl effect car and I am mega impressed with the finish it looks amazing and I am over the Moon with the mirror like gloss and reflection it has created.
> I would say it is equal to if not better than when I applied AF Illusion and Blackfire Wet Ice Over Fire Kit and Midnight Sun Wax.
> I shall now be buying a full tub of Finis and if Double Speed Wax is half as good then a tub of that as well.


No worries mate, the more the merrier. I only used Finis myself last week for the first time, the gloss is stunning and watching the water bead right off the bonnet is amazing.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> Although their cleaner fluid smells really bad lol.
> Gonz.


Yes it does Gonz, but it is brilliant at what it does.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Any differences of looks Finis/Double?


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

sm81 said:


> Any differences of looks Finis/Double?


Yeah, I wonder this myself also. Could finis be filling marring more? Is Double Speed sealant like? How's the durability working so far?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

In all honesty Andy all four waxes are brilliant from BH can't fault them buddy.


----------

